# Top 10 most stupid things that computers are blamed for...



## Lanks (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/gene...t-stupid-things-that-computers-are-blamed-for

Read this today, not neccessarily my view's or fact but it's a good news article

*10. Google Street View will create a burglary crime wave *[WEBQUOTE=[URL]http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/general/278476/top-10-most-stupid-things-that-computers-are-blamed-for[/URL]] 
Burglars are not sitting on the internet virtually driving through our streets looking for a photo of something to steal for two reasons: this takes an inordinate amount of time and the object in the photo may not even currently be there.[/WEBQUOTE]
*9. Facebook is contributing to the rise in syphilis *[WEBQUOTE=[URL]http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/general/278476/top-10-most-stupid-things-that-computers-are-blamed-for[/URL]] 
While lack of protection is the real reason for the spread of syphilis. But, well done anyway to the people that took two unrelated statistics and slammed them together into a pointless shock news story.[/WEBQUOTE]
*8. Computers caused the stock market to crash* 
*7. Breeds terrorists and gets people to blow themselves up *[WEBQUOTE=[URL]http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/general/278476/top-10-most-stupid-things-that-computers-are-blamed-for/2[/URL]] 
In libraries they contain a whole heap of information about how bombs can be made in strange titles about an apparently odd subject called 'chemistry'.[/WEBQUOTE]
*6. Wireless signals will melt our brains and make us sick - *Is it just me that, after a while on my phone, my ear doe's tingle a bit so i sometimes switch ears.....
*5. Computers have brought back a Victorian disease, rickets*
*4. We are now all anti-social* [WEBQUOTE=[URL]http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/general/278476/top-10-most-stupid-things-that-computers-are-blamed-for/4[/URL]] 
We're no experts, but surely to have all of that STD-spreading casual sex you have to be pretty social.[/WEBQUOTE]
Although, i think there are a lot more kids inside playing computer games, when they would have been outside playing.
*3. It's the millennium, the computers will all fail *[WEBQUOTE=[URL]http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/general/278476/top-10-most-stupid-things-that-computers-are-blamed-for/4[/URL]] 
In case you can't remember, or quite rightly don't care, the problem was that computers only used two digits to store the date, so the year 2000 could well be interpreted as the year 1900. Any sane person would realise that the worst thing that could happen was that some computers might not quite display the right date.[/WEBQUOTE]
*2. Computers will destroy all recording artists and gobble up Hollywood*
*1. Games turn us all into killers *[WEBQUOTE=[URL]http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/general/278476/top-10-most-stupid-things-that-computers-are-blamed-for/5[/URL]] 
No, because people can distinguish between real life and fantasy.[/WEBQUOTE] 
True - but i do think some people are over influenced by computer games. Although they are quite fun...

Take care, lanks


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

3. It's the millennium, the computers will all fail 
That wasn't that far fetched... the issue was all the systems that relied on PCs and dates...

2. Computers will destroy all recording artists and gobble up Hollywood
Nah, blame the lack of innovation, and the evil RIAA and such organizations who over charge for the same crap from 100 different 'artists'. More Nirvana, Gnarls Barkley, Bob Dylan or anyone who cares about the music could save this struggling industry!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

didn't people run around and decry that the remote would end advertising on the telly a few decades ago?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Heck, Cassette decks with recorders and mix tapes were supposed to kill the radio...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What about the REAL number one reason that has so many are hooked on. 
Going to fourms like this and posting to much.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

> 1. Games turn us all into killers


You wouldnt want to be a fly that comes near me when im playing a game


----------

